# 27 Novembre: Gentoo Day

## randomaze

Il 27 Novembre a Prato, grazie alla collaborazione dei gechi con il PLUG, avrá luogo la seconda edizione del Gentoo Day.

Il Programma Eventi

 *Quote:*   

> h. 11.00 Benvenuti (by Shev?)
> 
> h. 11.15 Introduzione a Gentoo GNU/Linux (by randomaze)
> 
> h. 12.15 Gentoo on PS/2 (by zUgLiO)
> ...

 

Se volete tenere un talk o un minitalk non é troppo tardi! Fatevi avanti  :Smile: 

Durante l'intera giornata sará attiva l'area dimostrazioni dove é prevista      anche la possibilitá di installare e configurare Gentoo GNU/Linux sui propri    PC (compatibilmente con i tempi richiesti), con l'aiuto di mirror rsync,        source e bin realizzato per lo scopo.

L'ora di chiusura delle attivitá é prevista intorno alle 23.30, in modo da 

avere il tempo di smontare tutto entro le 24.00.

Dopo l'orario vagheremo alla ricerca di qualche Pub desideroso di ospitarci... armati di wifi  :Very Happy: 

Per chi viene da Milano ci sono due possibilitá: andare in macchina (appuntamento a Cascina Gobba alle 6.00 del mattino  :Razz:  ) oppure in treno con l'Intercity delle 7.10. Ne parliamo nel forum dei gechi, naturalemente prima di presentarvi all'appuntamento in macchina assicuratevi che ci sia posto comunicando la vostra presenza (va bene anche un mp a me!)

Per chi viene da Bologna dovrebbe esserci qualcuno che viene non so come... mi faccia sapere dove é l'appuntamento che aggiorno il post!

Per chi viene da Brindisi c'é oRDeX dovrebbe prendere l'ICnutte alle 22.44, arrivare a Roma intorno alle 6.29 e ripartire con un eurostar alla volta di Firenze (arrivo stimato alle 08:31) e proseguire per Prato con un regionale. (che eroe!)

Per chi viene da Firenze o Roma può aggregarsi a chi viene da Brindisi, altrimenti mi faccia sapere le indicazioni alternative...

Per chi viene da Follonica (o zone limitrofe) può contattare FonderiaDigitale

Vista la chiusura degli eventi alle 24.00 stiamo valutando una pensioncina dove dormire, in quel caso fateci sapere, anche di questo parliamo nel forum dei gechi

Se ho dimenticato qualcosa ditemelo.

Il thread Originale

----------

## FonderiaDigitale

ok, ma non e' detto che dato che h24 sia il coprifuoco per il locale, possiamo spostarci in una birreria o qualcosa del genere.. o no?

----------

## randomaze

 *FonderiaDigitale wrote:*   

> ok, ma non e' detto che dato che h24 sia il coprifuoco per il locale, possiamo spostarci in una birreria o qualcosa del genere.. o no?

 

Certamente... ma non potremo montare il PC suppongo  :Razz: 

----------

## FonderiaDigitale

come no, tutti i notebook wifi  :Very Happy: 

----------

## randomaze

 *FonderiaDigitale wrote:*   

> come no, tutti i notebook wifi 

 

A proposito, tu parti da Follonica e fai Pisa e Firenze? Se si ti metto nell'elenco dei ritrovi.... (se sei in macchina e non ti fermi alle fermate intermedia fa lo stesso  :Wink:  )

----------

## shev

 *FonderiaDigitale wrote:*   

> come no, tutti i notebook wifi 

 

Aggiudicato, aggiungiamolo al programma: Gentoo by night in una qualche birreria / pub  :Smile: 

----------

## oRDeX

ehm..   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:   il mio notebook di wireless ha poco ancora..non ho avuto tempo di procurarmi  una wifi--penso che porterò nello zaino un cavo crossed   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## zUgLiO

 *oRDeX wrote:*   

> il mio notebook di wireless ha poco ancora

 

tranquillo, io non ho neanche il notebook   :Very Happy: 

----------

## FonderiaDigitale

 *randomaze wrote:*   

>  *FonderiaDigitale wrote:*   come no, tutti i notebook wifi  
> 
> A proposito, tu parti da Follonica e fai Pisa e Firenze? Se si ti metto nell'elenco dei ritrovi.... (se sei in macchina e non ti fermi alle fermate intermedia fa lo stesso  )

 

si parto da follonica ma prato-follonica sono circa 170km.. non so quanto 'sotto casa' sia per gli altri  :Razz: 

se poi si vogliono fare una domenica al mare, benvenuti  :Smile: 

----------

## randomaze

 *zUgLiO wrote:*   

> tranquillo, io non ho neanche il notebook  

 

neanche io ho il notebook.... dovremo accontentarci della birra  :Razz: 

zUgLiO, tu parti da Ferrara in macchina, vero? Nel caso possiamo incontrarci lungo la strada...

----------

## Benve

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Per chi viene da Bologna dovrebbe esserci qualcuno che viene non so come... mi faccia sapere dove é l'appuntamento che aggiorno il post!
> 
> 

 

Si pensava di andare in treno. Chi vuole unirsi contatti me o Peach

----------

## zUgLiO

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> 
> 
> zUgLiO, tu parti da Ferrara in macchina, vero? Nel caso possiamo incontrarci lungo la strada...

 

Perfetto   :Smile: 

Il mio itinerario è  questo

----------

## randomaze

 *zUgLiO wrote:*   

> Il mio itinerario è  questo

 

Direi in un autogrill dopo Bologna... almeno dentro Prato ci perdiamo insieme  :Razz: 

ti mandero il mio telefono via mp

----------

## zUgLiO

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> almeno dentro Prato ci perdiamo insieme 

 

L'ultima volta che sono andato a Prato mi sono perso nel quartiere cinese   :Smile: 

P.S.

Ti ho mandato un pm (mp) col mio numero

----------

## lavish

E' quasi sicuro... verro' anche io  :Very Happy:  yuppy duuu! magari vengo giu' con Peach  e Benve.. vediamo  :Wink:  che bello che bello! eheh

Purtroppo nn avro' pc con me :/ poiche' nn ho ancora un lap e il pc di casa pesa una quintalata... considerando che vengo da venezia in treno nn mi sembrava il caso, no?  :Razz: 

Ci vediamo sabato!!!   :Wink: 

----------

## Cazzantonio

Scusate ma mi sono perso qualcosa... dov'è il Plug di Prato? qualcuno ha pensato di fare una mappina stilizzata per arrivarci? Io ogni volta che vado a prato mi perdo per raggiungere il centro, figuriamoci una via che non conosco   :Very Happy:  !

----------

## =DvD=

Verrei anche io!!

In macchina penso... adesso sento un paio di amici (gentooisti, ma che non frequentano troppo il forum)...

//edit: il 27 sono al linux day a pisa!!! Come non detto!

----------

## randomaze

 *=DvD= wrote:*   

> //edit: il 27 sono al linux day a pisa!!! Come non detto!

 

Come sarebbe a dire???

Lascia i pisani da parte e vieni a Prato....   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## oRDeX

Io sto abbandonando il mio LUG nel suo primo LinuxDAY per venire lì su a Prato   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## Cazzantonio

Ecco indirizzo e cartina per raggiungere il luogo del G-Day

 	Comune di Prato

Officina Giovani - Cantieri Culturali Ex-Macelli

Piazza dei Macelli, Prato,

tel. 0574/616753, fax 0574/616779

Apertura Uffici: da LUN a VEN 10-13 & 16-19

Apertura Spazi: da LUN a VEN 16-24, SAB 15-19

e-mail staff@officinagiovani.it .

CARTINA

Io fino all'uscita dell'autostrada e al museo Pecci ci so arrivare... mi raccomando solo di seguire un'indicazione importante:

Quando uscite dal casello autostradale (Preto est) non prendete lo svincolo sulla destra! Prendete quello centrale, che svolta a destra pure lui, ma dopo un po' porta dritti davanti al museo Pecci (lo riconoscerete dalle ciclopiche sculture moderne che ci sono sparse a giro); l'altro non so dove porti...

Se vi perdete per Prato sappiate che ha una circolazione del tutto incomprensibile (per me almeno che vengo da Firenze) e rischiate di trovarvi parecchio lontani prima di riacquistare l'orientamento

----------

## randomaze

 *oRDeX wrote:*   

> Io sto abbandonando il mio LUG nel suo primo LinuxDAY per venire lì su a Prato  

 

Sarai ripagato dalla mole di gente simpatica che incontrrai  :Mr. Green: 

Cazzantonio, grazie delle info... a questo punto mi candido per perdermi dentro prato intorno alle 9.00 di mattina, spero di riuscire a trovare il posto entro le 11.00!!!

----------

## paperp

Per Randomaze---->ma tra i programmi non c'era anche parlare di DSPAM ??

Vengo uguale eh , solo per saperlo.  :Very Happy: 

----------

## randomaze

 *paperp wrote:*   

> Per Randomaze---->ma tra i programmi non c'era anche parlare di DSPAM ??

 

Se c'é é nel seminario di FonderiaDigitale  :Wink: 

----------

## =DvD=

Premesso che sono influenzato: vedrò di venire  :Wink: 

----------

## lavish

 *=DvD= wrote:*   

> Premesso che sono influenzato: vedrò di venire 

 

ahhh la tattica di farsi pregare eh?  :Razz: 

----------

## randomaze

 *=DvD= wrote:*   

> Premesso che sono influenzato: vedrò di venire 

 

Ottima cosa.

Se vuoi porto due aspirine  :Wink: 

----------

## Manuelixm

Ragazzi complimenti a tutti, siete troppo dei grandi, io purtroppo non riesco a venire, ci sarò con lo spirito. Ho un domandone però, l'evento sarà ripreso e poi messo in share da qualche parte? Sarebbe una cosa stupenda.

----------

## oRDeX

Da parte mia farò sie  no un migliaio di foto   :Laughing:  Tanto fotografo e scarico sul pc istantaneamente...Però questa idea di riprendere non mi era venuta...purtroppo, da quanto so, mandare le riprese in streaming non penso che sia tecnicamente possibile..

----------

## randomaze

 *oRDeX wrote:*   

> mandare le riprese in streaming non penso che sia tecnicamente possibile..

 

Ci vorrebbe la webcam e un pó di lavoro preventivo. Purtroppo è un pò tardi per farlo adesso.

In merito alle tue foto, forse si possono sistemare in un gallery da qualche parte, per far schiattare d'invidia chi non viene  :Mr. Green: 

----------

## oRDeX

eheh..già..comunque per quanto riguarda la webcam, io mi stavo cercando di organizzare, perchè scmbiando due parole con gli amici del mio LUG, volevo provare a fare una video-conferenza fra Prato e Brindisi, ma non in streaming, giusto per comunicare..per questo mi chiedevo prima se ci fosse connettività con l'esterno...l'unico problema che ancora non sono riuscito a trovare qlc che mi presti una webcam compatibile   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## Manuelixm

Azzolina... non c'è nessuno che ha una videocamera digitale? Si potrebbe fare una bella cosa, si riprende il tutto e poi passando a divx si condivide tutta la giornata. Sarebbe ottimo, il prblema sarebbe lo spazio occupato dai dati, ma ne varrebbe la pena.

----------

## oRDeX

Sarebbero belle idee....io vedrò cosa posso fare...,magari riesco a portare anche una videocamera..   :Very Happy:  sarà tutto da decidere all'ultimo momento  :Razz: 

----------

## rota

mi piacerebbe essere dei vostri .... pero vengo da roma ... è non mi và propio di farmi il viaggio da solo ..... a chi mi posso agregare ...???' se non do fastidio ....  :Embarassed:   :Embarassed: 

io pensabvo di aindarci in treno ..... 

se volete potete contattarmi in provato è chiedermi il cellulare .....cosi ci mettiamo daccordo ......

..comunque io non o capito dove si fà sta cosa ... mi spiego io se ci vengo da solo dove vaddo ??? ma una piantina di dove si devve andare ce la date o no ???' osono io che non o caito dovve si fà ???'  :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad: 

per favore fatemi sapere entro oggi pomeriggio qualcosa perche devvo organizzarmi .....  :Wink:   :Wink: 

----------

## Manuelixm

 *Quote:*   

> Ecco indirizzo e cartina per raggiungere il luogo del G-Day
> 
>       Comune di Prato
> 
>       Officina Giovani - Cantieri Culturali Ex-Macelli
> ...

 

cazzantonio nella pagina precedente ha postato questo, non so se è quello che cercavi.

----------

## randomaze

 *rota wrote:*   

> mi piacerebbe essere dei vostri .... pero vengo da roma ... è non mi và propio di farmi il viaggio da solo ..... a chi mi posso agregare ...???' se non do fastidio ....   

 

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> Per chi viene da Brindisi c'é oRDeX dovrebbe prendere l'ICnutte alle 22.44, arrivare a Roma intorno alle 6.29 e ripartire con un eurostar alla volta di Firenze (arrivo stimato alle 08:31) e proseguire per Prato con un regionale. (che eroe!)

 

Direi ordex... che transita da Roma intorno alle 6 e mezza del mattino.

rota, saresti interessato anche a dormire a Prato (come ordex) oppure preferisci rientrare in giornata nella capitale?

----------

## rota

non saprei... devo farmi un po di conti .... stasere vi faccio sapere ... ma non creddo ..... a venire vengo ...se non o niente da fare ..( lavoro permettendo ... ) comunque vi do conferma sia se vengo e se o intenzione di rimanere a dormire .....

----------

## rota

io com se venngo me porto una web cam .....  :Cool:   :Cool: 

----------

## randomaze

 *rota wrote:*   

> io com se venngo me porto una web cam .....  

 

Bene  :Smile: 

Per la cronaca la stanza per la notte sarebbe una in tripla/quadrupla con un costo che si aggira tra i 20 e i 30 euro a persona.

----------

## rota

e er biiglietto .... del trono ????

----------

## randomaze

 *rota wrote:*   

> e er biiglietto .... del trono ????

 

Credo che li vendano a Stazione Termini o su http://www.trenitalia.it

Rota, magari queste domande fammele in mp, prima che diventi un thread lunghissimo, ok?

----------

## .:deadhead:.

avviso x chi viene in treno: trenitalia fa pagare 15 euri forfettari per gli IC ovunque andiate e 30  per gli eurostart ovunque andiate: offerta valida solo x il sabato. dovete però prenotare 24 H prima...

iauz

----------

## =DvD=

Ci sono anche iooooo!! 

Spero di trovare qualcuno online stasera per scambiarci i numeri di telefono e per altre nius!!

Però a metà pomeriggio devo scappare per andare alla festa di laurea di una mia amica...

Purtroppo!

----------

## lavish

Uhe' sono appena rientrato a Venezia! 

Complimentoni a tutti razzi/e... siete dei/delle gradi!  :Very Happy: 

Lunedi' carico le foto on-line... stay tuned!

----------

## =DvD=

Io son rientrato ora dalla festa della amica...

Ho anche io le foto, di cui una di uno di noi con windows... ghghgg

Mi discpiace essere dovuto scappare cosi presto!

----------

## lavish

Volevo ringraziare particolarmente cazzantonio per la disponibilità e genGNUbbo per averci portato in stazione con la macchina  :Very Happy: 

----------

## M4tteo

Scusate ma non riesco a trovare le foto del Gentoo day di Prato, se potesse postarmi il link vi ringrazierei.

----------

## lavish

 *M4tteo wrote:*   

> Scusate ma non riesco a trovare le foto del Gentoo day di Prato, se potesse postarmi il link vi ringrazierei.

 

Io non ho i mezzi HW per postarle ora.. quindi lo faccio domani come ho detto in un post precedente  :Wink: 

----------

## paperp

Ringrazio tutti per la disponibiltà e per il tempo trascorso con me , l'unico rammarico è stato non aver assistito alla presentazione del How-to di Fonderia e la situazione logistica , che , visti i valori e le forze in campo , meritavaben altro  che una mezza cantina a disposizione , con tutti i ringraziamenti del caso a chi ha permesso la realizzazione della kermesse-incontro.

Spero sinceramente di avere possibilità di riincontrarvi personalemente con calma e senza ragazza al seguito rompiballe!   :Laughing: 

----------

## lavish

 *paperp wrote:*   

> ...Spero sinceramente di avere possibilità di riincontrarvi personalemente con calma e senza ragazza al seguito rompiballe!  

 

Ahah ma dai lol! Cosa direbbe se leggesse questo post   :Twisted Evil:   ?  :Razz: 

Cmq non mi ricordo bene chi eri anche se sono sicuro di essermi presentato eheheh

Domani posto una foto (la foto di gruppo che ci siamo fatti alla fine.. anche se mancavano molti.. tipo il Peach e altri  :Sad:  ) con delle freccette che puntano ai rispettivi nick se vi va cosi' avremmo modo di far mente locale per la prossima volta  :Razz: 

Magari datemi il ocnsenso prima di darvi un volto.. non vorrei andare contro la volontà di qualcuno , non si sa mai  :Wink: 

----------

## paperp

Tanto non lo legge!!!Ih,Ih,Ih!!

Io il consenso te lo dò anche se nella foto non c'ero , sono andato via alle 17.15....speriamo di vedere anche altre foto , erano in tanti con la digitale...

----------

## M4tteo

 *lavish wrote:*   

>  *M4tteo wrote:*   Scusate ma non riesco a trovare le foto del Gentoo day di Prato, se potesse postarmi il link vi ringrazierei. 
> 
> Io non ho i mezzi HW per postarle ora.. quindi lo faccio domani come ho detto in un post precedente 

 

Grazie per la disponibilità, appena le pubblichi facci sapere...

( Si, il posto era davvero una mezza cantina   :Crying or Very sad:    )

----------

## =DvD=

 *paperp wrote:*   

> Tanto non lo legge!!!Ih,Ih,Ih!!
> 
> Io il consenso te lo dò anche se nella foto non c'ero , sono andato via alle 17.15....speriamo di vedere anche altre foto , erano in tanti con la digitale...

 

tra cui io! ditemi a chi uppare e uppo.

Oppure le metto in un mio spazio (spymac paperp? ;P )

----------

## Cazzantonio

 *lavish wrote:*   

> Volevo ringraziare particolarmente cazzantonio per la disponibilità e genGNUbbo per averci portato in stazione con la macchina 

 

grazie, ma davvero non ho fatto nulla...   :Smile: 

postaci le foto al più presto!   :Very Happy: 

----------

## zUgLiO

foto foto   :Very Happy: 

----------

## randomaze

Onestamente dal punto di vista organizzativo abbiamo fatto acqua da molte parti, il che, aggiunto a una buona dose di sfiga (che possiamo citare solo come parziale scusante) ha portato a ridurre il prevsto talik di introduzione a Gentoo a una chiaccherata da me fatta con i "non gentoisti" presenti al mattino e ha fatto saltare altri talk previsti per il pomeriggio (tenuti poi, in separata seda, nel dopo cena).

Mi dispiace e mi scuso con tutti quelli che sono venuti ad assistere a dei talk che poi non si sono tenuti. Mi scuso anche con chi i Talk li ha preparati e si è trovato a tenerli davanti a una platea assonnata in orario che non era quello previsto...

Altro punto che non mi è piaciuto è che a causa dei problemi relativi alla saletta attigua a quella dove il PLUG teneva le conferenze e al conseguente spostamento di sala ci siamo ritrovati ad essere quasi un evento separato al LinuxDay vero e proprio... l'intenzione era invece quella di cercare di essere partecipi gli uni degli altri.

Detti i punti negativi l'impressione che ho avuto, anche scambiando due parole con i partecipanti, è che almeno uno degli obiettivi preposti è stato raggiunto: quello di passare la giornata insieme divertendoci. Scambiare esperienze e fare un poco di sano hacking incuranti del freddo in sala. Chiaccherare di Gentoo e del software libero. E questo è stato piacevole  :Smile: 

Mi farebbe piacere avere anche impressioni, pareri, critiche e suggerimenti da parte dei partecipanti, qui o anche in pm o via mail, come preferite.

----------

## Nemesix2001

concordo su tutte la linea con randomaze, tante cose non sono andate per il verso giusto per tanti motivi però l'impressione finale (ovviamente personalissima) è  quella di non aver buttato via una giornata, per me era anche la prima volta ed eravate tutte persone nuove che non conoscevo (sono nuovo anche del forum) e mi sono trovato bene, davvero. Non posso fare paragoni col passato ma l'ambiente che ho trovato era amichevole e per nulla "menoso" (se non si capisce perchè è troppo milanese traduco  :Wink:   )

Ciao

----------

## oRDeX

Io, venuto sin da Brindisi per partecipare a questa giornata, posso ritenermi davvero soddisfatto.

Non è stata la giornata che probabilemnet ci si era programmata, ma come ha detto randomaze, è stato un momento per stare tutti uniti e fare 4 chiacchiere su quell'argomento che ci accomuna tutti, Gentoo, Linux e OpenSource.

Da parte mia sono davvero stato contento di aver conosciuto altra gente con le mie stesse passioni..gente più grande di me e sicuramente più esperta, sicuramente più che simpatica..

Insomma sono davvero contento di essere entrato a far parte di un gruppo come questo   :Wink: 

----------

## nomadsoul

io invece rosiko di non essere potuto venire....

----------

## zUgLiO

prime foto di ordex http://www.gechi.it/forums/viewtopic.php?t=34

----------

## =DvD=

Io sono stato contento di aver dato delle facce a un po' di nicks...

Come ritrovo è stato ottimo, come giornata per far conoscere gentoo... li è andata male!

=D

----------

## Benve

La penso come randomaze, poteva essere organizzata meglio ma e' stato comunque bellissimo.

----------

## Manuelixm

Io comunque vi faccio i complimenti, mi stò ancora rosicando per non essere venuto   :Confused: 

Credo che l'evento sia stata una bellissima esperienza e guardando le foto, credo sia stato un successo e come ultima cosa, è difficile organizzare una manifestazione e non avere inghippi. Purtroppo non ho potuto viverla con voi, ma per quanto riguarda l'organizzazione pre-manifestazione siete stati grandissimi, sul/sui forum si potevano trovare tutte le informazioni necessarie in modo da riunire tutta l'italia.

Complimenti a tutti.

----------

## M4tteo

We`!!! 

     Ma io sono in tutte le fotooooo!!!!!!!!!! 

              Mi vergogno!!!!!!!!!!   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed: 

----------

## lavish

AHHHH! Il sito www.gechi.it e' down!   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked: 

Io ora mi metto a postare le mie... wait  :Wink: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *lavish wrote:*   

> Io ora mi metto a postare le mie... wait 

 

Svelto svelto che sono curioso  :Very Happy: 

----------

## paperp

Per me è stata la prima volta come partecipante ad un  Gentoo day , mi aspettavo di incontrare persone simpatiche e stimolanti ed è successo , mi aspettavo entusiasmo e l'ho trovato , per cui se dovesse ripetersi non mi farò pregare nell'intervenire , anche se spero di poter essere io un pò più disponibile e anche più utile  :Laughing: 

Unico appunto , negativo , da quello che ho potuto capire ci sono ragazzi molto capaci da un punto di vista tecnico , persone che devono essere maggiormente coperte da una struttura organizzativa all'altezza.

Soprattuto per i talk non credo sia utile assistere a presentazioni semiprofessionali , comparabilia stage aziendali veri e propri , in un simile tugurio.Sempre e soltanto IMHO.

Rimane viva ,sottolineo , l'occasione simpatica , piacevole e leggera per stare insieme..forse necessitavano due contesti separati , soprattutto per gli importanti talks.

Ciaouzz.

----------

## =DvD=

 *paperp wrote:*   

> Per me è stata la prima volta come partecipante ad un  Gentoo day , mi aspettavo di incontrare persone simpatiche e stimolanti ed è successo , mi aspettavo entusiasmo e l'ho trovato , per cui se dovesse ripetersi non mi farò pregare nell'intervenire , anche se spero di poter essere io un pò più disponibile e anche più utile 
> 
> Unico appunto , negativo , da quello che ho potuto capire ci sono ragazzi molto capaci da un punto di vista tecnico , persone che devono essere maggiormente coperte da una struttura organizzativa all'altezza.
> 
> Soprattuto per i talk non credo sia utile assistere a presentazioni semiprofessionali , comparabilia stage aziendali veri e propri , in un simile tugurio.Sempre e soltanto IMHO.
> ...

 

Organizziamo qualcosa noi toscani, cosi i milanesi e "i svizzeri" per una volta fanno strada al posto nostro  :Wink: 

----------

## lavish

Ciao ragazzi... scusatemi ma ho avuto dei problemi questa sera (problemi non con il pc ma con la ragazza... che sono sempre + seri)

Le immagini le ho caricate ma non ho avuto tempo di correggerle graficamente nemmeno un po' non sono riuscito nemmeno a fare una pagina web che le contenesse... cmq quelle venute meglio potrebbero essere ospitate sul sito dei gechi magari...

Bhe' cmq... le immagini vanno da: dscn3380.jpg a dscn3391.jpg e l'url e' questo:

http://www.dubadelica.com/temp/

Scusate ancora   :Embarassed:   Domani spero di aver + tempo per sistemarle decentemente....

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *link wrote:*   

> Directory Listing Denied
> 
> This Virtual Directory does not allow contents to be listed.

 

----------

## paperp

a me da :

Directory Listing Denied  :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## lavish

Non sono stato chiarissimo in effetti...

http://www.dubadelica.com/temp/<nome_file>

quindi...

http://www.dubadelica.com/temp/dscn3380.jpg

....

http://www.dubadelica.com/temp/dscn3391.jpg

----------

## Nemesix2001

l'ultima foto è davvero bella peccato che siamo un pò in pochi  :Sad: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *Nemesix2001 wrote:*   

> l'ultima foto è davvero bella peccato che siamo un pò in pochi 

 

Chi mi dice i nomi di questa foto?

----------

## FonderiaDigitale

 *=DvD= wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Organizziamo qualcosa noi toscani, cosi i milanesi e "i svizzeri" per una volta fanno strada al posto nostro 

 

esatto. TOSCANA PRIDE.

----------

## lavish

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

>  *Nemesix2001 wrote:*   l'ultima foto è davvero bella peccato che siamo un pò in pochi  
> 
> Chi mi dice i nomi di questa foto?

 

infatti... pensavo che tutti avrebbero potuto mandarmi un pm con il loro nome (e posizione) visto che nn me li ricordo al 100% o_0

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *lavish wrote:*   

> infatti... pensavo che tutti avrebbero potuto mandarmi un pm con il loro nome (e posizione) visto che nn me li ricordo al 100% o_0

 

Posso dirti che il terzo da destra e' randomaze  :Very Happy: 

----------

## lavish

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

>  *lavish wrote:*   infatti... pensavo che tutti avrebbero potuto mandarmi un pm con il loro nome (e posizione) visto che nn me li ricordo al 100% o_0 
> 
> Posso dirti che il terzo da destra e' randomaze 

 

Fin qui ci arrivo  :Razz: 

----------

## lavish

Facciamo cosi'... vediamo se non mi sbaglio:

in senso orario dal primo in alto (e alto  :Razz: ) a sinistra:

cazzantonio  |  persona_inutile_venuta_con_me lol eheh |  mi sfugge il nick acci!  |  ordex  |  un certo lavish  |  radomaze  |  Nemesix2001  |  deadhead   |  in basso c'e' genGNUbbo

Scusatemi se nn ricordo tutti i nicks...   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed: 

(ora esco.. a domani)

<EDIT> mi sono dimenticato di presentare il pinguino che corre e "parla" ahahah! Chi l'ha visto mi capira'  :Razz: 

<EDIT> aggiunto deadhead.. pardon!

----------

## Nemesix2001

se non ti ricordi del tuo socio a scopa mi arrabbio  :Evil or Very Mad:  penultimo a destra cmq   :Wink: 

----------

## lavish

 *Nemesix2001 wrote:*   

> se non ti ricordi del tuo socio a scopa mi arrabbio  penultimo a destra cmq  

 

Eh si' infatti di te mi ricordavo  :Razz:  E' il nostro avversario di cui mi sfugge il nick   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed: 

Eheh... prima mano 11-1 (punto regalato poi) eheheheh

----------

## Nemesix2001

deadhead   :Wink: 

----------

## lavish

 *Nemesix2001 wrote:*   

> deadhead  

 

aggiunto! scusate   :Embarassed: 

----------

## Nemesix2001

l'ultimo di cui di sfugge il nick è akiross ora non è che me la tiro che io mi ricordo sempre tutti i nick è giusto che i due che non ti sovvenivano hanno fatto il viaggio in treno con me  :Wink: 

Ciauz

----------

## randomaze

 *paperp wrote:*   

> Soprattuto per i talk non credo sia utile assistere a presentazioni semiprofessionali , comparabilia stage aziendali veri e propri , in un simile tugurio.Sempre e soltanto IMHO.

 

Infatti... il PLUG ci aveva destinati nella sala a fianco (il teatro), così saremmo stati a fianco a loro, in uno spazio capace di contenerci tutti e via dicendo ma purtoppa il comune gli ha fatto sapere tardi che quella sala sarebbe stata destinata ad altri per sabato mattina e cosi siamo stati deviati all'ultimo momento in una sala disponibile e sufficientemente grande.

Personalmente sono dispiaciuto della cosa ma capisco che non era possibile fare diversamente, anzi, credo che il PLUG é statao disponibilissimo, al punto che, quando la sera ci hanno chiesto di andarcene (anche questo non era previsto) ci hanno messo a disposizione la loro vecchia sede senza problemi.

Poi, per l'anno prossimo, se qualcuno vuole mettere a disposizione gratuitamente un centro congressi con hotel annesso... beh, si può fare  :Razz: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> Poi, per l'anno prossimo, se qualcuno vuole mettere a disposizione gratuitamente un centro congressi con hotel annesso... beh, si può fare 

 

Cosi' in grande no ma a saperlo qualche mese prima il tilug si puo' organizzare

----------

## randomaze

 *FonderiaDigitale wrote:*   

>  *=DvD= wrote:*   
> 
> Organizziamo qualcosa noi toscani, cosi i milanesi e "i svizzeri" per una volta fanno strada al posto nostro  
> 
> esatto. TOSCANA PRIDE.

 

Se non ricordo male a squola mi avevano spiegato a scuola che Prato era in Toscana  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## =DvD=

Beh... lo so che eravamo a prato, vivo a 50 min da li =D

Il post era da intendere RI-organizziamo qualcosa noi toscani  :Wink: 

----------

## randomaze

 *=DvD= wrote:*   

> Il post era da intendere RI-organizziamo qualcosa noi toscani 

 

Ah ecco, mi ero un attimo perso  :Mr. Green: 

----------

## =DvD=

 *FonderiaDigitale wrote:*   

> esatto. TOSCANA PRIDE.

 

Un nome piu... meno... meno assonante no eh? lol  :Wink: 

----------

## paperp

DISPONIBILE a dimostrare che la toscana può provare ad essere più disponibile , potremmo provare prima con le uni e poi con le associazioni..c'è il caso che qualche possibilità la ottengo.

Per Randomaze:il mio non voleva essere un  -criticone- disfattista e non riconoscente verso chi ci ha messo a disposizione tale struttura , era solo un  modo indiretto per dire che VI-ci meritavamo di più   :Wink: 

----------

## =DvD=

Posso informarmi all'università di pisa...

----------

## paperp

IDEM FIRENZE!

Devo sapere solo se effettivamente è esplicita intenzione di tutti e quando.

----------

## =DvD=

Per me è sempre ora di un gentoo meeting!

//edit: il 25 dicembre no!

----------

